# Coffee Seller



## denzil (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi there

We are a group of coffee growers in India (Mudigere - southern part of India). We have been looking for direct buyers in the UK. If anybody is interested or give us some information regarding buyers that would be of great help.

Regards

Denzil


----------



## Rebel Bean (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Denzil,

Are you only looking to sell to end-users? My company imports & supplies coffee to the cafe/restaurant trade

Cheers

Chris


----------

